# memphis area



## alsih2o (Jul 24, 2002)

memphis d.m. seeks players for homebrew world. spacious climate controlled studio, good cook, open views, lively conversation.

 anyone?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 5, 2002)

someone near elvisville usa has to be up for some 3e, yes????


----------



## superjesse25 (Aug 6, 2002)

*memphis area players and DMs*

Hey I saw your ad and yes we are few and far between here in Memphis.  I know of at least three people, counting myself, who are looking for some 3rd ed action or even Heroclix too if you are into that.  We are gonna be gone to GenCon this week/weekend but will be back in town on monday or tuesday.  Im most often found on aol or aim under the screen name jaded4602 just drop me a line sometime if you can or i will just pop back on here and check out the message boards later on.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2002)

i am actually in oakland, just east of memphis, but u have access to office space there possibly, or a good sized studio here....ready when you'ns are.

 emailed you with info!


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 10, 2002)

have 2-3, looking for 1-3 more


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 19, 2002)

anyone? bueller? anyone?


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 20, 2002)

One of the guys I used to game with lives in Memphis.  I don't know if he's interested in getting back into D&D or not, though.  I could talk to him.


----------

